# 2 Years old dead battery!!! (Normal or Not???)



## BILL_EOS (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi to all!
Last Sunday when i tried to switch on my Eos nothing happened. When i checked my battery it was around 10,5V. All these with out any warnings...i move the car every day to go to work since i bought it (2 years now).
In my opinion 2 years is a short time for a battery to go off.
Yesterday using a starter i managed to get it to the service...i told them the story and today they will take a look and tell me if this is under warranty.
Anyone else with low battery in short time?
Thanks!


----------



## Eosiphat (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes. Mine went at about 2 years. It turned out to be a slow drain by the SatNav. My local dealer replaced both the SatNav and battery.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2 Years old dead battery!!! (BILL_EOS)*

Battery life is very dependent on maintenance. You'll get maximum life if the battery is never allowed to completely drain. For example, my battery was very strong. I was impressed that the headlights wouldn't even dim while I started the car. But after installing a defective ipod adapter which completely drained my battery, twice, the headlight now dim while cranking so I know I shorted the battery life in my car. But a battery can fail prematurely. Sounds like one the cells in yours shorted which can happen if a large particle from a plate inside the battery breaks away and lodges between plates. At that point there's nothing you can do but recycle it. I would think that should be covered under the bumper-bumper portion of your warranty if it's still in effect.


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

2 years is about there normally. Mine was dead just cross 1 year and got it changed thru their mobile service under warranty.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: 2 Years old dead battery!!! (BILL_EOS)*

Dead after 2 1/2 years on my '07.
Dealer replaced at no charge.


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 2 Years old dead battery!!! (BILL_EOS)*

I have had repeated problems with the battery over the (very nearly) three years of ownership from new. After as little as three days of non-use the battery would be completely flat.
The car has been back numerous times to the dealer and so far I have had:
i] a replacement battery,
ii] the SatNav antenna replaced in the boot - this was after I gave the dealer a photograph (taken on a morning with much condensation over the rest of the car) of the round dry patch on the boot lid exactly above where the antenna is located. The dry patch was always there even when there was a slight frost! With the antenna replaced the car sat at Gatwick Airport for eight days and started first time on our return. However, again after three days of non-use the car failed to start this Monday - Oct. 5th.
ii] yesterday (8th Oct) a complete replacement of the SatNav/radio/CD changer unit.
This morning there is no dry patch but the SatNav does not work. In my hour journey back from the dealer the map did not appear in the display. The direction graphics were present but completely out of phase with my position. As I arrived home it was giving me directions for a part of my route 8 miles away!
The dealer, this morning, says she is sure the unit was checked and was little disturbed when I informed her *I* had to change the language from German and the country from Belgium when I got in the car and set the destination for home!!
I still love this car but it is getting alarmingly close to the end of its warranty and it still is not as reliable as I would wish!!!
Steve

_Modified by Steve_UK at 1:45 AM 10-9-2009_


_Modified by Steve_UK at 1:47 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: 2 Years old dead battery!!! (Steve_UK)*

any difference noted on the batteries between 2.0t and v6 going dead more often?


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 2 Years old dead battery!!!*

3 years and so far so good, 2.0 and no nav.


----------



## BILL_EOS (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help...yesterday the battery was replaced (under warranty).
They checked it for any leaks and it was ok.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: 2 Years old dead battery!!! (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_3 years and so far so good, 2.0 and no nav.

Same here.
I'm short on time or I would double check first, but I seem to recall there may have been a TB about battery drain.
Kevin


----------



## Prmetme (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: 2 Years old dead battery!!! (just4fun)*

don't forget the battery was made before or around the same time as the car. And the long ride it took to get to your dealer, then however long it sat on the lot. it could be 3 or 4 years old by now. I think 3 to 5 years is the normal life expectancy and im sure some last even longer


----------



## HHHenri (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: 2 Years old dead battery!!! (Prmetme)*

Battery in my '07 3.2 was dead at one year, but my fault for leaving headlights on all night after valet parking attendant changed headlight control from "auto" to "on" without my noticing it. Paid to get car started by tow truck, and driving around for an hour got them recharged.
Then a year later (last month) car seemed to be cranking slowly so had dealer check battery condition. Result - failed test, both batteries were replaced under warranty. I think drain was due to short distance to work (3 miles), rare longer trips, and leaving headlights set to "auto". Now routinely leave them in "off" unless "auto" function is specifically needed.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2 Years old dead battery!!! (HHHenri)*

The auto function has nothing to do with battery life. What killed your battery was leaving the headlights on. If you drain a battery to the point where you need a jump start you've reduced the life of the battery. With the ignition off there's no drain on the battery with the headlight switch in AUTO position. NOW, if you have the headlights set to stay on after the ignition is switched off ( the coming home feature) or set to come on when you unlock that will add drain to the battery but that is minimal with a good battery. If your battery can't survive these features then it needs to be replaced.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*3.75 years and 50000 miles*

My battery is dead.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

Still going at 46.000 and 4+ years.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

same here.....38,000 and coming up on 4 years.....2.0T and no Sat


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

just-jean said:


> any difference noted on the batteries between 2.0t and v6 going dead more often?


I have seen the normal 2.0t batteries go bad more often then the ones in the 3.2 V6. The 3.2 V6 uses 2 6v glass mat batteries ran in series mounted in the trunk. Under warranty they run about $450 compared to $100. So out of warranty they can be expensive.


----------

